# .:: Original Boxes ::.     (JTAG)  Medusa box  :  Medusa PRO v.1.2.2 - 'Box not connected' fix and more!

## mohamed73

[    ]Medusa PRO v.1.2.2 is out!  *Dear Medusa Pro users, 
Due to some architecture bug in MCU we use and our firmware  particularities many of you may have encountered "Box not connected"  issue and total incapability to repair phones via eMMC interface.
Today we are glad to announce that the solution has been found. Below  you will find a tutorial on how to repair this problem, in somewhat  unusual manner though  
Also added support for HTC Desire 601, LG Nexus 5x, Samsung Galaxy J3, Galaxy S3 Progre, Lenovo IdeaTab!*  Medusa PRO v.1.2.2 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *HTC Desire 601 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG H790 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J320H - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SCL21 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo A3000F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Factory Repair (via scatter), Constructor for Repair Files*
  - Updated help and pinouts in Smart Repair File for LG MS345 (please re-download SRF). 
- Improved showing of progress status while writing scatter firmware of MediaTek based devices. 
- Fixed Cancel operation for process of writing scatter firmware. 
- Improvements in "Content Extractor":  *Improved process of searching contacts**Improved exporting of contacts - added UTF-8 support while exporting into text formats*
 - Some GUI changes. 
- Firmware of Medusa Pro Box has been updated! To update the firmware,  please connect the box and only then run the Software. Also you can  update box firmware via Update Box Firmware button at Welcome tab in  Software. 
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).   *How  to Repair box firmware, if box not detected by PC and Box status in  Medusa Pro Software is Not connected after firmware updating.* 
To repair box firmware, do the next:  *Disconnect all Boxes and other devices from PC.**Run the Medusa Pro Software.**Open Control Panel -> Device Manager.**Open (disassemble) Medusa Pro box.**Connect the box to PC via USB cable.**Heat  up IC U6 (smaller square MCU) on PCB using hot air gun or soldering  iron at 150 C (300 F) for a few seconds till libusb-win32 devices /  HSJTAG V0x100 device appears in PC Device Manager and Box status in  Medusa Pro Software becomes Connected. Also LEDs will start blinking  at that moment.*  *Go to Welcome tab in Medusa Pro Software and press Update Box Firmware button.**Box firmware should be updated to version 1.13.*  *Note!  After repairing box firmware you shouldnt use previous versions of  Medusa Pro Software, please always use the latest actual software  version.*  *Note! Tampering seals to repair box won't void your box warranty.*   Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! 
[    ] [    ] 
[    ] [    ] [    ]
[    ] [    ]

----------


## lhachhoch

MY BOX MEDUSA PRO NOT CONECTED

----------

